# Can you 'un-glue' a CA joint?



## Warren White (Dec 4, 2015)

I would like to re-turn a Christmas ornament I made, but it is already CA glued.  Can I undo it?


----------



## thewishman (Dec 4, 2015)

Throw it in some acetone.


----------



## plantman (Dec 4, 2015)

Warren; Here are a few products and methods of removing CA glue from objects or hands.

 1- Golden West makes a product called Super Solvent. Hobby or craft store.

 2- BSI Industries makes a debonder called Un-Cure. Hobby or craft store.

 3- Acetone will remove CA, but is flammable, may erode some types of PC, and will take the oil out of your hands  !!
     Any place paint is sold.                             

 4- Hospitals use hot water to soften CA. The hotter the better. It's been known to be 
     embarrassing to some people to explain how two members of their body's came to 
     be glued together.

I would try to find the first two, use acetone if these fail, and avoid the ER if possible !!!
   Jim  S


----------



## Edgar (Dec 4, 2015)

What Chris said if it's wood.

If it's acrylic though, be sure to test on a scrap piece of the same type of acrylic. Acetone will melt some types of acrylic. DAMHIKT!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 4, 2015)

Warren White said:


> I would like to re-turn a Christmas ornament I made, but it is already CA glued.  Can I undo it?




Why don't I understand this statement Return it to whom??? HeHeHeHeHe


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 4, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Warren White said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to re-turn a Christmas ornament I made, but it is already CA glued.  Can I undo it?
> ...


 

Oh that was terrible, but I still laughed!:biggrin:


----------



## Warren White (Dec 4, 2015)

*I enjoyed the laugh as well!*

I struggled as to how to word that and still not bother my High School English teacher (who has been un-glued for probably 40 years by now).I

It is in acetone and the CA is softening.  I hope it works because I REALLY don't like the shape that I turned.

Thanks!


----------



## BSea (Dec 4, 2015)

Warren White said:


> I struggled as to how to word that and still not bother my High School English teacher (who has been un-glued for probably 40 years by now).I
> 
> It is in acetone and the CA is softening.  I hope it works because I REALLY don't like the shape that I turned.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, my wife doesn't like the shape I turned into either. :biggrin:

It is national bad joke day, right?


----------



## Warren White (Dec 5, 2015)

[/QUOTE]Yeah, my wife doesn't like the shape I turned into either. :biggrin[/QUOTE]

To jump on the bandwagon that I started, maybe she could re-turn you! 

The acetone worked!  I will re-turn ........  [I will let you folks finish that!]

Thanks again!


----------



## scotirish (Dec 8, 2015)

*Debonder. Buy Satellite City Super Solvent, 2-oz at Woodcraft.com*


----------

